# New Power on my Layout - 2nd attempt



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

After working on five different layouts, I finally have some non-CN and CP power - just purchased an Athearn Boston and Maine GP-7 with TCS WOW. It runs great and the sound is incredible.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it works this time


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Boston and Maine, my favorite railroad.

I actually rode behind a Boston and Maine Consolidated from Raymond NH to Boston in the late 1940's. Wooden seats in coach were not comfortable. 

Bob


----------

